# Free Survival & Preparedness Inventory Spreadsheet



## Rourke (Jul 15, 2010)

Hope this is in the right place:

Hello all - 

Wanted to let you know that I have available a free spreadsheet that has been customized for tracking survival inventories.

It is available at ModernSurvivalOnline.com - my blog.

For years I used yellow lined notepads - this is much better. There are lots of catagories and it is also unprotected so you can change it how you want.

It does require MS Excel or openoffice to access and use.

This is NOT spam - just something totally free and I think a lot of members here might find usefull.

Check it out.

Take care all - 

Rourke


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

I haven't evaluated the SW yet, but you have to go to the bottom of the blog to get the free one. If you click on the first couple of links, it will cost you $5.

SC


----------



## Rourke (Jul 15, 2010)

Yea - the first couple of links is to WorldInfoCD.com - where they have some cool stufff. Just go to tthe bottom and get it for free. :kung:

Rourke


----------



## Rourke (Jul 15, 2010)

I edited the post and added a note to go to the bottom of the post for the free download link.

Thanks - Rourke
ModernSurvivalOnline.com


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank you, Rourke! Can't wait to check 'em out.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm not much of a list person, I have a place for everything in my pantry, if its full, I'm stocked, if its not I buy more.
Never could figure out list people - even though I married one. I think she gets satisfaction over seeing things checked off as done, me I see it as just one more thing I'd have to do. 
But if it works for you............


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Well, I bumbled through it somehow picking the right buttons to download and save to my file. 

Thanks.
-scrt crk


----------

